# All Mayland Reptile Show 11Apr15



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All-

I will be vending at the All Maryland Reptile show this weekend in Havre de Grace, MD.

All Maryland Reptile Show


I will have plenty of feeder insects including 4 types of Fruit flies, several types of springtails and woodlice.
In addition, I will have the following frogs available:


Orange terribilis (juvies and sub-adults)
Yellow terribilis (limited number of juvies)
auratus "reticulated" (sub-adults)
auratus "Costa Rican" (sub-adults)
vanzolinii
Cainarachi Valley imitators
luecamelas
Brazilian yellowhead tinctorius
Azureus tinctorius
Patricia tinctorius
Epipedobates tricolor "Zarayunga"
Ameerega trivittatus "Red" (limited number of juveniles)
captive bred Mantella aurantiaca A.K.A.-golden mantellas (limited numbers)
and a few odds and ends

I will also have various plant clippings for sale as well as several types of live tropical mosses and some nice bromeliads.


Anyone planning to attend?
Thanks,
Randy


----------

